

Microsoft to open its own stores. - cellis
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6204667.html

======
wheels
It's been said before: Microsoft's Apple (or Google) envy will be the end of
them.

This seems like a misadventure waiting to happen. I feel like Microsoft
strategy is a blunt object that they hurl at anything their competitors touch.
It's almost a little painful to watch. You kind of want to lean over and
whisper in Microsoft's ear, "You're too old to be wearing that."

------
dantheman
I think this could work out really well for microsoft. They have tons of
advanced technology that would really bolster their public image if it were
showcased in a nice way. I'm thinking surface, photosynth, seadragon, hand
writing recongition, etc...

~~~
dmix
So basically showcasing a bunch of technology they aren't making money off of
in hopes they will buy other products while they visit? I think most people
buy Windows and Word because its standard not because the technology impresses
them.

As for improving the public images, is the mainstream consumer persuaded by a
companies ability to be on the cutting edge or the ability to satisfy their
current needs effectively?

------
mkuhn
I can see how this seems to be a bad idea but executed correctly this can be a
success for Microsoft and this also means that they probably shouldn't just
copy Apple's concept.

What kind of Products does MS offer? Computer Accessories, MP3 Players, Game
Consoles, Software and lots of advanced technology (and probably more...). The
question now is how to ideally showcase this assortment. For the Accessories,
the Music Players and the Game Consoles this is pretty easy even though it
might be hard to find a concept that integrates the different crowds those
products are aimed at. It gets more difficult with the advanced technology and
software.

For the advanced technology (e.g. Photosynth, Surface etc.) I would propose a
kind of show case where you let people play around with the products and
enable them to find out what you, as a company, are capable of. For the
Software I would propose a kind of shop in shop concept. I would partner with
Hardware Manufacturers like HP and Dell and let them showcase their computers
in a way that is probably similar to the way Apple does in its shops.

I really think this could work out even though it for sure isn't an easy
endeavor.

------
CalmQuiet
Before you start fantasizing that maybe MS is going to get creative and storm
onto the scene with AppleStore 2.0...

Note that the VP for Retail Sales Stores will be David Porter. Article notes,
"Porter spent 25 years with retail giant Wal-Mart."

Yet MS says the stores will aim "to transform the PC and Microsoft buying
experience." Transformers, indeed.

~~~
Zev
So he spent 25 years running an insanely profitable data-driven company.. and
thats bad? For Microsoft, I mean.

~~~
mighty
It's not what he's good at that's bad for Microsoft. Microsoft stores will
need to be more than data-driven: they'll need creative inspiration if they're
going to help rebuild the brand, and that's a very different task from running
Wal-Mart, even the entertainment division. It's not clear that Porter would
know how to pull this off. Especially since he spent 25 years with Wal-Mart.
This doesn't suggest a breadth of experience with retail experiences.

Incidentally, there used to be a Microsoft store at the Metreon in San
Francisco. It was fairly swanky, but it didn't make me think any more highly
of the brand or their products.

~~~
swernli
I agree with your points about Wal-Mart not translating to creative marketing,
but something many news agencies are missing out on in reporting this is that
he used to work for Wal-Mart but is actually leaving Dreamworks, where he
worked in global product distribution. So he has at least had exposure to
creative content marketing. Hopefully that helps, at least in terms of
recognizing creativity if not in producing it.

~~~
umjames
And Dreamworks just tries to copy Pixar films. Where's the creativity again?

------
rubentopo
I think it's about time...If they decorate their stores half as well as they
decorate their offices, they will be neat.

------
GHFigs
Why?

